# ? preauricular cyst diagnosis



## annamb2 (Jan 12, 2012)

The operative report states "excision right preauricular cyst". When I check the path report it states: Histologically unremarkable skin with subjacent cartilage and adnexal structures. no evidence of tumor or cyst formation. 
What diagnosis would I attach to the excision?


----------



## miss yoli (Jan 13, 2012)

*preauricular cyst*

You would only code the cyst 744.47, since the path didn't specify any findings


----------

